
The Rise of the Data Engineer - tedmiston
https://medium.com/@maximebeauchemin/the-rise-of-the-data-engineer-91be18f1e603
======
tedmiston
This post is from Maxime, the creator of Airbnb's Airflow framework for
distributed acyclic graph (DAG) computation.

> Like data scientists, data engineers write code, are highly analytical and
> are interested in data visualization. Unlike data scientists, and inspired
> by our more mature parent the software engineer, data engineers build tools,
> infrastructure, frameworks and services. In fact, it’s arguable that data
> engineers are much closer to a software engineer than they are to a data
> scientist.

The way that data engineering is emerging as a role just like data scientists
did, I think we'll soon see a split between traditional software engineers and
data engineers.

